# nmcli wireless continuously disconnecting, reconnecting.

## dartleader

When using nmcli for my wireless, I get frequent, momentary disconnects. This same laptop had an identical issue when using nmcli with Debian, and has had reliable wireless networking under Arch with netctl, so I'm sure the issue is to do with nmcli.

My lspci output:

```
01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 48)

```

My dmesg:

http://dpaste.com/1VS8DYW

My dmesg shows the following over and over:

```
[  569.104057] wlp1s0: authenticate with 70:4f:57:43:92:aa

[  569.107613] wlp1s0: send auth to 70:4f:57:43:92:aa (try 1/3)

[  569.108921] wlp1s0: authenticated

[  569.110195] wlp1s0: associate with 70:4f:57:43:92:aa (try 1/3)

[  569.111123] wlp1s0: RX AssocResp from 70:4f:57:43:92:aa (capab=0x11 status=0 aid=1)

[  569.112507] wlp1s0: associated

[  631.769299] wlp1s0: deauthenticating from 70:4f:57:43:92:aa by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
```

Please let me know if any other information would be useful, and if you have any suggestions.

----------

## bunder

this might be on the router/WAP end, what are you connecting to?

this could also be from lack of signal, IIRC.

----------

## dartleader

 *bunder wrote:*   

> what are you connecting to?

 

TP-Link AC750 wireless router broadcasting a 5GHz signal with WPA2; when I run a scan for signal strength I get the following results:

```
IN-USE                     SSID             MODE       CHAN      RATE       SIGNAL         BARS  SECURITY

  *             Special Task Force Unicorn  Infra       153      135 Mbit/s  78            ▂▄▆_  WPA2
```

Sorry, I can't seem to get it to format nicely in the forum post; the columns aren't quite lined up but everything's in the correct order.

code tags give you a monospaced font.

Added code tags and fixed the columns - NeddySeagoon

I messed it up the first time.

----------

## Jaglover

It is likely something else is trying to bring up your wireless connection and nmcli is interfering with it. Double-check your network configuration.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dartleader,

```
Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING
```

What Jaglover said. You asked it to leave.

This happens when several things fight over wpa_supplicant.

Remove network managers from startup until WiFi does not start at boot.

Now add exactly one network manager.

----------

## dartleader

How would I go about troubleshooting this? These are the networking packages I have installed:

ls /var/db/pkg/net-*

```
net-analyzer:

bmon-4.0

iftop-1.0_pre4-r2

metasploit-4.17.21-r4

mtr-0.87

netdata-1.14.0-r1

nmap-7.70

openbsd-netcat-1.190

tcpdump-4.9.2

traceroute-2.1.0

wireshark-3.0.1

net-dialup:

ppp-2.4.7-r7

ppp-scripts-0

net-dns:

libidn-1.35

libidn2-2.1.1a-r1

net-firewall:

iptables-1.6.1-r3

net-im:

pidgin-2.13.0

net-irc:

weechat-2.3

net-libs:

farstream-0.2.8-r1

glib-networking-2.58.0

gnutls-3.6.7

gssdp-1.0.3

gupnp-1.0.3

gupnp-igd-0.2.5

http-parser-2.8.1

libmbim-1.16.2

libmnl-1.0.4

libndp-1.6-r1

libnice-0.1.13

libnsl-1.2.0

libpcap-1.8.1

libproxy-0.4.13-r2

libqmi-1.20.2

libsoup-2.58.2

libssh2-1.8.0-r1

libtirpc-1.0.2-r1

neon-0.30.2

net-misc:

curl-7.64.1

dhcp-4.4.1

dhcpcd-7.1.1-r2

iputils-20180629

modemmanager-1.8.2-r1

netifrc-0.5.1

networkmanager-1.16.0

ntp-4.2.8_p13

openssh-7.9_p1-r4

pps-tools-0.0.20120407

rsync-3.1.3

wget-1.20.3

net-nds:

openldap-2.4.45

net-p2p:

syncthing-0.14.52

net-print:

cups-2.2.7

cups-filters-1.21.6

net-wireless:

aircrack-ng-1.5.2

bluez-5.50-r2

crda-3.18-r1

iw-4.9

kismet-2016.07.1-r2

lorcon-0.0_p20150109

spectools-2016.01.1

wavemon-0.7.6

wireless-regdb-20190301

wireless-tools-30_pre9

wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10
```

Here's my rc-status output:

```

Runlevel: default

 NetworkManager                                                    [  started  ]

 sysklogd                                                          [  started  ]

 dhcpcd                                                            [  started  ]

 netdata                                                           [  started  ]

 cronie                                                            [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                              [  started  ]

 sshd                                                              [  started  ]

 syncthing                                                         [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual
```

I don't think I see any conflicts here. I've been watching processes with htop and I don't see anything particularly interesting happening with other programs either, but the connetivity issues remain.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dartleader,

NetworkManager and dhcpcd?

They can both try to control wpa_supplicant.

----------

## dartleader

Neddy, I went and removed dhcpcd from my default runlevel and unmerged the program. Interestingly enough, my kernel is still displaying those frequent disconnects but it is not affecting my internet use.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dartleader,

That may be power saving in action.

----------

